# help! found injured pigeon in London!!



## VIOLET_o (Aug 13, 2007)

hi, 

I found a pigeon looking very dazed and confused - he nearly got run over and stepped on and one of his wings appeared lopsided... he had no fight to put up when i picked him up. He's now in a box (with holes) with some water in a quiet room... what next????


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Violet,

What part of London are you in?

For the rimr bring don't be tempted to try to feed it or to give it water. Put it in a dry draught proof box on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel or on a sock full of rice warmed in the microwave or under a table lamp. Then read this post on the essential basic steps for saving the life of a pigeon at this link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822&referrerid=560

There are two places in the London area that will take rescued pigeons, they are:

Pigeon Recovery
8 VERMONT ROAD,
SUTTON,
SURREY,
SM1 3EQ

London Wildcare
(020) 8773 0632
Beddington Park, 
Church Road
Wallington
SM6 7NN

It is hard to guess at this stage whether it is injured or ill. If you can, could you follow the instructions at this link: http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/initial.htm and tell us what you find.

Watch out for any unusual symptoms, particularly any of these:

Thin broken solid droppings in a pool of liquid 
Fine tremor of eyes or head 
Staggering 
Somersaulting in flight 
Crash landing 
Difficulty picking up seed, pecking and missing. 
Tossing seed backwards 
Twisting neck, head upside down (torticollis, star gazing) - see photo. 
Paralysis of legs or wings 
Spiralling in flight 
Flying backwards 
Turning in circles 
Having fits 

and let us know what you find.

If Pigeon Recovery is closest to you just take the pigeon down there and place in in the box nest to the door.

Cynthia


----------



## VIOLET_o (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks so much for this cynthia! i'm hoping that in an hour or so he'll be ok, and that maybe it was just shock. If not i'll take him to London Wildcare. 

I'll let you know what happens with the little fella.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

VIOLET_o said:


> thanks so much for this cynthia! i'm hoping that in an hour or so he'll be ok, and that maybe it was just shock. If not i'll take him to London Wildcare.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens with the little fella.


Hi Violet,

Thank you for rescuing the little fella. I doubt he will be better in an hour, he will need some type of short or long term care depending exactly on what the problem is. Please do take him to London Wildcare, they will be able to observe him and decide if he is releasable, but he needs time and observation.


----------

